# Haircut !!



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal - short haircut as weather so warm








Scamp with his new trim !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

very glossy coats, they will be nice and cool now


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

they look great!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, bless! They certainly will be cooler.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They look nice.  Their both so lanky!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal does look lanky in this pic but he really isn't, Scamp is taller and longer ! Rascal reminds us of a fox as he has a bushy tail and not much hair anywhere else ! ha ha


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Just done the same to our's, it's growing to the shaggy length already.


----------

